# Do you even loafer?



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

So whats everyones opinion hear on loafers?
Do they look good? or horrible?
and what situation should you wear then / shouldn't wear them in?


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

My shoe of choice for pretty much everything but the gym or the courtroom. 

sent from my Note 3


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

ffeelliixx said:


> My shoe of choice for pretty much everything but the gym or the courtroom.
> 
> sent from my Note 3


Know of any good looking loafers for a teen that are under $120?


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Rockport Cape Noble 2

sent from my Note 3


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

ffeelliixx said:


> Rockport Cape Noble 2
> 
> sent from my Note 3


Thanks!
The navy ones look sweet!


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

JixerJr said:


> So whats everyones opinion hear on loafers?
> Do they look good? or horrible?
> and what situation should you wear then / shouldn't wear them in?


Depends what sort of loaf you are talking about. Covers everything from the very informal ones as per your picture to something which is moderately formal and suitable for most office/ lounge suit type places like:









I wouldnt wear them to something very formal but some would


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

Astaroth said:


> Depends what sort of loaf you are talking about. Covers everything from the very informal ones as per your picture to something which is moderately formal and suitable for most office/ lounge suit type places like:
> 
> View attachment 1501863
> 
> ...


As a teen I prefer the "casual" variety.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

JixerJr said:


> As a teen I prefer the "casual" variety.


Its not really a "teen" -v- "old person" thing as much as the situation you intend to wear them.

The suede penny loafer/ moccasin/ driving shoe variety are perfectly fine no matter your age for casual purposes. If I was hiring a new office administrator and they turned up in a suit and bright coloured suede loafers then they probably wouldnt be getting the job irrespective of age.

Really its a personal style thing, rather than age, of how casually you like dressing when the situation doesnt demand one extreme or the other. Whilst the much older than both of us may have a tendency to be more formal there are plenty of 40+ guys you'll never see in anything other than t-shirt, jeans and sneakers.


----------



## JixerJr (Nov 3, 2013)

Astaroth said:


> Its not really a "teen" -v- "old person" thing as much as the situation you intend to wear them.
> 
> The suede penny loafer/ moccasin/ driving shoe variety are perfectly fine no matter your age for casual purposes. If I was hiring a new office administrator and they turned up in a suit and bright coloured suede loafers then they probably wouldnt be getting the job irrespective of age.
> 
> Really its a personal style thing, rather than age, of how casually you like dressing when the situation doesnt demand one extreme or the other. Whilst the much older than both of us may have a tendency to be more formal there are plenty of 40+ guys you'll never see in anything other than t-shirt, jeans and sneakers.


At my age the most "formal" thing I do all day is put on my school uniform aha.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 4, 2013)

JixerJr said:


> At my age the most "formal" thing I do all day is put on my school uniform aha.


At 14 I was already working part time in an office plus of cause there were weddings, funerals or going with parents to nice restaurants or occasionally bars which had dress codes.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I have these L B Evans, House Slippers...








Anything else,is a Tennis shoe, for me, if it comes to loafing.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like a boat shoe every once in a while. Can't move as quickly as you can with running shoes though.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

It's how you carry yourself when you wear it. Wear it and own it like a boss!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a number of Ecco's that I really like to lounge in and some styles are dressy enough for double duty.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Van Heusen I got today with my Reverso GT


----------



## emptym (Jun 13, 2014)

Love 'em, particularly plain ones. Never could bring myself to wear tassels or penny straps. These are my two favorite styles:

Plain slipper type:









These are mto by Alfred Sargent.

High vamp venetians:









These are by a defunct HK custom shoemaker. But the design is a classic Florsheim model called Cobra Vamp, Yuma, or Langsford. They were very popular in the US in 50s and 60s, I think, and grew in popularity in Japan (where Florsheim still carries them), through the book, _Take Ivy_ .


----------



## emptym (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't own the HK shoes above. I posted them since I couldn't find a pic of my Florsheims, but I found one next to the Martegani Padova, which is also very nice. It has much better leather than Florsheim. But I like the Florsheim's shape better.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

The classic penny loafer like Bass Weejuns or Sperry Top-Siders (which are not a true loafer) are great for casual to casual business dress.
















I used to wear classic Bally loafers with a suit and Alden makes some wonderful loafers too. Both, however, will be outside of your stated budget


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

I just purchased a few pairs of GH Bass Weejun loafers. They're an incredible deal and they look really good with either my business casual that I wear in the office on non-court days, or just with a pair of chinos and an oxford button down.


----------



## bustercat (Jun 9, 2014)

I love my Allen Edmonds waldens. Very un-relaxing to break in (like wearing a brand new baseball glove on your feet), but now they're just wonderful. Their narrow lasts aren't ideal for my giant flapping hobbit feet but they're fine for summer barefoot shoe that will last for a long, long time.

Planning to head to Alden at the end of the summer for some cordovan tassels.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I do not wear them to work, prefer laces or boots for business, but I wear my loafers around the house, around town....anytime I want to be relaxed, look presentable, and comfortable


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

In the slip-on shoe category featured in your op, you show moccasins, boat shoes and loafers. I own a half dozen or more examples.

Rockport loafers can be had for less than $100. Bass has been mentioned. Sperry makes shoes suitable for wearing onshore if you look around.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I have plenty of loafers. Used to buy a few high end ones from Edward Green, John lobb, Santoni, etc but sold them all. I only by cheaper ones a few from ASOS and a couple from John varvatos. I have a few from House of hounds (used to be asos brand) they are well made but funky designs. I have one in fake purple snakeskin it is good quality though.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

This is one pair of house of hounds I'm wearing today. It has a crepe sole. It is very comfortable.


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

LOL.... I live in the country surrounded by woods. No loafers out here.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Crikey; thread resuscitated after 8 years just in time for Halloween


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)

I don't own or wear loafers. The closest thing to loafers that I wear are bedroom slippers. I like the hiking high top shoes unless I go dress up and then I wear regular laced dress shoes.


----------



## concavecircle (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a pair of these, love them. Black laced shoes for "formal" occasions, these for slightly dressing up.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I do not wear them to work, prefer laces or boots for business, but I wear my loafers around the house, around town....anytime I want to be relaxed, look presentable, and comfortable


The only thing that has changed in 8 years vs above is that I will now wear a nice pair of loafers to the office occasionally. I also wear athletic shoes more often as part of a healthy lifestyle change.


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

I prefer more casual loafers, driver's mocs, etc. with shorts in summer. Sometimes I'll wear a dressier pair with jeans when I want to dress them up a bit.


----------



## Bigsouth23 (7 mo ago)

Look at Cole Haan. Air Grant. ‘Drivers’ is the term they use if I remember. Exactly what my boys wore all the way through high school. Comfortable as heck.


----------



## MJonah29 (3 mo ago)

I wear boots to work in, but other than that there is a loafer for every occasion! I will say I prefer my driving mocs over just about anything though.


----------



## BoxxMann1 (5 mo ago)

JixerJr said:


> So whats everyones opinion hear on loafers?
> Do they look good? or horrible?
> and what situation should you wear then / shouldn't wear them in?
> 
> View attachment 1501786


I would classify this pic as more of Italian driving shoe/ moc. I live on the New England shore so loafers are part of the uniform . Sans socks is summer and worn with khakis, Nantucket reds or jeans in Spring/ fall. We dust off our Bean boots for winta.


----------

